# Office Space II -7.9GAL Hi-Tech



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Excuse the Powerhead, I keep it running as I find the output for the Eheim 2211 a little on the low side. I am considering upgrading to the next size up which means new lily pipes as well. When I do my "professional shots" with my DSLR for the contest, I am obviously going to be removing it. Still going to change out the clear white tubing for black on the CO2 input.

The filter does need a good cleaning as I can clearly see diminished flow with the Co2 bubbles.

Tomorrow, 10 more Chili Rasboras and Hygrophila pinnatifida, and an updated picture. According to FedEx, before noon. Good, hopefully during one of my morning meetings.

Then I begin the maturation of Tank. I trimmed down the HC on the rock at front as it was starting creep over the Hairgrass lawn, a little yellow showing as I really removed a lot. The empty space on the right side is for H.pinnatifida. So looking forward to this, it's my version of Christmas.

Going to be trimming the Buce on Saturday, as I plan to bring some to the Aquarium Society Auction on Sunday.It's starting to grow "out" rather than "up".

Comments, suggestions, gifts of high end electronics welcomed...

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Even with the lights dimming down for the night Office Space II looks nice.

Here is the start of the new look. The empty gap has been filled with the Hygrophila pinnatifida. Now to get it to transition to the tank and have it start growing up the rocks. Which I will need at least 2 more to fill in some gaps, to clean up the effect.

19 Chili Rasboras in the tank, for Fish bioload, I am complete. Still looking for Crystal Red Shrimp (Males and Females) and that is it. Then it's time to get the tank ready for the AGA competition.

Gary


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Crazygar said:


> Even with the lights dimming down for the night Office Space II looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Really gorgeous tank! Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks! Now comes one of the fun parts, maturation. Blyxa, Staurogyne, Buce and Hairgrass are there, it's just getting the H.pinnatifida to conform to my vision and hello AGA.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I did a pre-trim today. 



Removed a bunch of Blyxa japonica for a member of the Aquarium Society
Cut a nice sized piece of Buce kedagang for the Aquarium Society Auction Tomorrow
Trimmed some of the H.pinnatifida, just a small amount but enough to get a plant or two started. Not sure if I am going to give it away or just put in the auction. Undecided yet.

I'm going to see how this works on the whole Sunday maintenance. Whether it makes it easier or not we will find out. But the Blyxa has been taken care of. I'm glad that someone is taking it and going to grow it as opposed to me throwing it away all the time.

Mind you, I took quite a bit out so it may be a while before freebies are available again.

The H.pinnatifida is already growing smaller, browner leaves! Yeah! Awesome, soon I'll just start covering my Seiryu stones with it and really flesh out this aquascape, I can't wait to mature this out. 

Staurogyne is looking a little thin or maybe I am just tired. Either way, it's grow out time! Let the games begin. 

Pictures to follow. Need to do some cleaning, top up the water and remove more snails.

The new fish have started to really color up. The days of feeding almost daily are over. Back to the routine. Everyone is doing well. Now about those Red Crystal Shrimp...

Gary


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Great looking tank. Very nice to see this!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Grobbins48! It's been the challenge I've been looking for to inspire me back into the hobby, for a little while, it seemed I was getting further away..

And now todays Journal Update...

*Thankfully I did a pre-trim yesterday! *

It was still an one hour and fifteen minute session, but I cleaned the filtration and did a really good cleaning inside the tank and some tweaking of plants.

First the plants:


Trimmed the H.pinnatifida. I cut back some of the larger emersed form leaves. Just a few, will slowly do this over a period of a couple of weeks
Did more corralling of the HC that just loves to spread anywhere it can root. Cleaned up the front clump
Staurogyne repens, yes, the leaves are smaller than before. Now that I have been really trimming, I left them alone this week. I will trim if necessary next week, replanting into some of the dead spots that were created by the B.kedagang
Hairgrass I left alone
.

The filter was an epic mess. I do mean epic. The Media I had placed in there was "gunk o rama". It was heavy. I replaced it with fresh media and going to start a 2 month programme of cleaning the filter and replacing the media rather than waiting for the flow to reduce.

I restarted the filter after the cleaning and blew all the fish around the tank, I had to back off on the flow for now. Don't want to overly stress my week old group.

As usual pictures to follow, though the tank has already cleared up dramatically. Wow, that filter was nasty. 

I did notice this evening that a good portion of my Blyxa has decided to uproot itself. So I am going to have to replant it. 

This stuff is a pain to replant, but has to be done. May add a bit more substrate to keep it rooted firmly, looks like, for some weird reason, the substrate at the back of the tank is a lot lower than I expected it would be.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Blyxa needs to be replanted. More sections have floated up. Looks like it having a bad hair day.

Sunday's maintenance will be me adding a bit more substrate to the back of the tank, and replanting the large masses of Blyxa that have floated up. I cannot believe the amount of daughter plants it shoots off.

It's a real pain planting the Blyxa, the placement of the Spiderwood in the tank should have been much more forward. But alas, it is what it is. Just coping with it.

The Hygrophila (as you can see in the right of the picture) is producing small brown leaves at a very rapid rate. Tomorrow, I'm most likely going to pinch these off and place them on the rocks. Yes, I still need to get more. But what rocks I have, will be covered in Hygro rather quickly.

Since cleaning the filter, everything seems to pearling better again, I believe flow has a large part to do with this. If you notice in the picture a steady stream of tiny bubbles from the Buce.

Grow, trim, replant, repeat. Next little while. Still looking for Crystal Red Shrimp, seems when I need them, my Local source goes MIA. When I order them from someone else, my Local Source will reappear. Sigh.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Once I get my Blyxa back the way it used to be I will be glad. Each time I look in the tank, I get angry but such as life. I needed to add more substrate to the back (seems it collapsed in the back, it's only 2" deep) and then do a replant.

To add my overgoing list of problems, seems my little powerhead and a handful of suicidal/mercenary snails have cancelled each other out. Last night, more like early morning, I could hear this god awful racket throughout the place. Seems a few snails ventured into the intake of the Powerhead and enough of them to break the impeller. 

Good news was it was a large group of snails bad news is that my little powerhead is toast.

I put my Emergency HOB back on and it keeps reminding myself how well this thing clears water. Sunday, it's going to be stuffed with Filter moss as after a substrate padding, the tank gets awful cloudy no matter how careful I am.

Going to let the HOB run for the week until next water change. Replacing Filter Moss throughout the week to polish up the water quick.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

*Blyxa Bashing - Feb 16th, 2020*

As I stated, my goal today was add more substrate to the back of the tank and replant the Blyxa. What I discovered was that giant mass of Blyxa at the back of my tank was one piece. It was a mother plant with untold daughter plants.

As I started to remove it (I had to in order to add more depth at the back) I realized four very important things:

While wonderful (I loved the look before it fell apart) it was literally hanging on by one root system
As I removed the daughter plants, I realized I had more than I was going to replant (that was the largest amount of Blyxa I've thrown away  )
I'm going to have to switch into high gear if I want my "look" back for the AGA Contest in September
Free Blyxa cuttings will not be happening for quite some time

I have noticed, as you will as well, my Buce is literally taken over that piece of Driftwood.

MacGyvered my little Powerhead. While the HOB did a wonderful job it also shadowed out the plants. The Powerhead also shadows, but a small small area almost enough to be negligible.

Going to be replacing the Eheim 2211 with most likely a 2217. Which means new Lily Pipes. Yes, I will remove the cardboard this time. I need more water flow on the surface and I have more options with larger diameter Lily Pipes. Trying to reduce equipment used in the tank.

In fact, I won't do anything until Sunday. This way, I am concentrating only on the tank.

While the substrate did cloud out the tank, it is not as bad as you might think. I plan to take a picture. Don't be alarmed, I did replant the best pieces of Blyxa (about 4 large pieces) and now it's time for grow out.

I haven't touched the H.pinniftada as I'm going to let the tank settle for the week. Fish are pretty stressed out. Their Blyxa hideout is no more.

Next Sunday, its Hygro and Hairgrass.

The tank looks alien, almost like another tank, resembles actually what it looked like (somewhat) when I first started the initial last layout grow out. All this in one hour and ten minutes.

I did get a chuckle though, as I was watching the tank after the session and typing this, I noticed a snail clinging onto a Stauro leaf that is blowing around the tank by the flow of the Powerhead. Would this be considered Para-snailing?

Music for today was Dead in Vegas, "Contino Sessions" and Morcheeba, "Who Can You Trust?" (this is an excellent album, really bluesy with electronica thrown in, very chill).

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I have no doubt that the Blyxa will grow back into it's former glory, hopefully, rooted this time.

Will give me time to tweak, trim, grow repeat the plants until then. My poor Chili's are just freaking out, they spent a lot of time in the Blyxa tree and they have been swimming around there as if in disbelief.

As General MacArthur once said, "I shall return."

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I found and purchased some Crystal Red Shrimp! I picked up 20 of various sizes and ages. Enough to start and keep a viable colony. 

I am not going to bother them this evening with my Shutterbug habits, but tomorrow, all bets are off...

This completes the bioload stocking for the tank. 

I had two pieces of Blyxa pop up this morning, during the replanting (I will admit, I am fiercely awkward and clumsy) I managed to uproot one more. Re-planted two out of the three, and the third plant was given to the person whom I bought the Shrimp from. Both parties are happy.

I have been handing out Blyxa for free to most of the Aquarium members to keep this plant in circulation in the City. I am personally making a hard to find plant become common place amongst us Wet Thumbs in the area.

Gary


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Awesome. Please share photos/videos when you are ready.

Cheers


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Let there be Crystal Reds. Excuse the Chili Rasboras, they can't help but photobomb now. 

While most of the Shrimp hang out in the back of the tank (I guess there is more "food" back there), a few are brave souls and hang out front. They've already cleaned one rock pretty good. 

Tomorrow when I feed, I am hoping the lot come out for a big group photo, we will see..

Gary


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

That looks so great!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, time to grow out that Blyxa and start getting the Hygro where I want it! 

I've looked for quite some time for those Shrimp, I swear it felt like Christmas when I was a little kid. True sign of the die hard hobbyist.

Gary


----------



## cubecrew (Feb 15, 2020)

Gorgeous. Tickled to see you have the same tank Crazygar, this will absolutely serve as an inspiration!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, if I could do one thing over it would have been the placement of the wood. I put it too far to the back and failed to consider the eventual size of the Blyxa, other than that, it's been a labor of love. 

Great sized tank, took 2 years to get this far. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Going to be a definitely Aquarists Sunday today.

I have a CAOAC Remote meeting at 11am, which is supposed to last until 1pm, then of course it's the Trim and pamper for Office Space II.

My goals today are the Hairgrass and Hygro. One of my Buce Plants is sending a massive amount of runners into the water column at the back of the tank. I plan to trim a few of these down and neaten it up a bit. Hopefully, not uprooting that one Blyxa plant that if even sneezing in it's general direction, will uproot.

The Shrimp have adjusted nicely and really started going after the patches of algae. While no tank is perfect and will have some sort of algae or another, they are doing a bang up job getting rid of the noticeable stuff at the front.

They really LOVE the Hairgrass/HC area. They tend to congregate in this area quite a bit. Unfortunately, to get head count, food is involved.

Put in some Brine Shrimp yesterday and the Shrimp were zipping into the water column to get some. They have the exact personality of Amano's and food. Greedy b-----ds, the lot of them.

Hygrophila pinnatifida is not the fastest growing Hygro. While I cut all the tops off and replanted, I was surprised at;



How fast it transitions from big ugly leaves to small pinnate ones
How little I actually have after trimming
How little I actually have after replanting

Will need to continue with propagation of this plant at a slower rate than I previously thought. I was expecting to cover the rocks at the back with it, I'd be lucky to do that with the rock in the front of the tank.

Trimmed the wandering roots from my Buce at the back, yes, I uprooted two of the three Blyxa. Created a few new swear words replanting.

Hairgrass trims up nicely, it's just a pain to remove. I spend a good deal of time, just capturing errant pieces and there is still a few left in the tank. Though it does look much nicer, I think I need to create a Hairgrass Comb to speed up trimming and making it more even. I'll be a Barber to the Plants.

Started designing my dual output system. This way, I can remove the Powerhead and solely rely on the filter for water movement, CO2 distribution and of course, filtration.

The dual output will still have the "Violet" glass (or stainless steel deciding) output while the secondary will be Jet facing towards front right to spin the water around the tank and create movement. Which means upgrading to a much larger filtration unit. Eheim 2217 should be able to do all I need.

I can throttle back somewhat if I need to keep the flow from turning the Aquarium into the raging torrent of death.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

How to Entice Shrimp for a Photo-Op:










Food.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

A quick 48 minute session today. It was a simple trim and mainly clean task this weekend. 

Trimmed the Staurogyne repens, started to plant some in the empty spots around the driftwood
Trimmed the HC mound to resemble more of a mound. It had a serious case of bed head
Cleaned the glass with both my little sponge and old debit card. 
That is it

For the most part, things are moving along. I did check out the Blyxa today and it's starting to gain height again. Give it a couple of months and it'll be back to the Don King variety. Though I like the look of more space, I may keep it trimmed nice and short.

Most of the Shrimp are hiding in the back of the Aquarium during my maintenance sessions so getting a head count is difficult. Tomorrow, during feeding though, that will change.

I am heading to a Petsmart tomorrow evening. Been a while since I poked around a Chain Pet Store and need more "powdery" food for my Chili Rasboras. 

Strangely, they prefer to nibble on Algae wafers than eat what is floating in the water column, which to the chagrin of the Shrimp.

Tank is very healthy, algae issues are minimal and nothing that the Shrimp are gladly helping me with. What is really thriving is the Buce. I can not believe how much its grown since I first received it.

Continuing to de-snail when the opportunity presents itself. I am making a dent in the population, the addition of the Shrimp has added to further decreasing the population.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

This weekend I am heading out to Lowe's to get components for the Dual Output system. I have a spare 7.9GAL (crazy, I know, spare tank, nothing in it) that I use for testing and placement as not to disturb the main tank.

I always design with maintenance in mind, so it will have a master shutoff as to ensure whenever I need to disconnect I am not sending water all over the place.

This also means ordering 1 Violet Pipe, 1 Jet Pipe, 1 Intake and an Eheim 2217. While I can easily remove the powerhead when I do my photoshoots, I believe this system is better as it reduces the amount of equipment.

The MacGyver work I did on the Powerhead is starting to undo itself so there is an urgency to tackle this task.

I will draw up a simple plan on how I will achieve this. With a larger filtration unit this should work perfect.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I've sitting watching/studying the tank yesterday evening and I have come to realization that I need at least 2 more pots of Hygrophila pinnatifida, as gauging its growth rate (there has been a noticeable increase in size and expansion) and how far away September is, I need to kick things into high gear a bit.

For the most part, the extra H.pinnatifida will go onto the rock directly and I plan to blend some in with the Buce. I think it will create a nice contrast.

Blyxa is finally rebounding from all the uprooting and replanting that has been done to it the last few weeks. Starting to see some growth and better coloration as well. 

I believe I saw a baby Shrimplet today. Hiding out amongst the Buce (where most of the Shrimp have taken up residence). The real focus right now is the Hygro. I want to get that moving faster than what it currently is. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Time change!

Lights on now at 2pm to 10pm. 2 hours ramp up starting at 2pm, 4 hrs full light from 4pm to 8pm, 2 hours ramp down ending at 10pm. Summer mode is officially here. Also, added 2% to the Red spectrum to really make those Crystal Red Shrimp colors really pop out.

Which means, maintenance now starts at 1:45pm. 

Today's maintenance was only one hour.


Trimmed the Staurogyne repens. Replanted a few
Trimmed the large dead leaves of the H.pinnatifida (which were the last of the emersed growth)
Readjusted one of the rocks in the right corner of the tank underneath the intake
Target pruning of HC mound
Clean the glass 
Perform the usual 50% water change

Did a small spot solder on the powerhead impeller, looks like a small hairline crack is forming again, at some point, it will go kaput. Hence my urgency to build the dual output system. Eheim 2213, 250, whatever...

Blyxa seems to be chugging along. It's been a few months of drastic changes and as I stated, it's grow out time. I'm beginning to enjoy my accidental center island.

Gary


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Really beautiful. 
Great design and plant choices.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Discusluv, i plan to start cutting pieces of Buce and trying to fill the entire piece of wood with it. Closing off some of those gaps.

This tank has become a labor of Love. In all my years of keeping glass boxes, this has to be my favorite. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I awoke to the most bizarre event in a long time.

Strolled into my Office just a bit after 4am this morning and turned on all the computers. I happened to glance over at Office Space II and something long and white was stuck on the Powerhead intake (becoming a more common thing)

What the heck? As I started to move closer I noticed that the flow of the Powerhead was also greatly reduced. Figuring it was just a leaf (Stauro underneath is more pale) I went over to move it.

My heart just about stopped.

It was my last Zebra Otocinclus. Oh no! I had noticed it wasn't as active as it usually was the last few weeks, so I was assuming it's geriatric and it's finally succumbed to old age.

The tail was stuck INSIDE the Powerhead intake. I decided to use my long tweezers to move the body out into the garbage. As I grabbed it, the Oto shot off, bounced off the glass on the other side of the tank and disappeared into the Blyxa behind the wood.

Scared the hell out of me. It was literally dangling in space with it's tail stuck in the Powerhead and it's still alive.

When the lights came on today, it had a large mark on top of his head. I going to wager the fish is living on borrowed time. All I can do is make it comfortable and watch. It's been on one piece of wood for a good portion of the day. Not long now. 

I fully expect to find the body tomorrow.

I also lost the largest of the Crystal Red Shrimp today. It too was sitting motionless, but on a Buce leaf. I decided to move it a bit with the tweezers and it simply fell over into and under the Driftwood. Dang, what is going on.

The water felt warm, did a temperature check and it was reading 80F, I usually keep it at 76F. Also, the Powerhead has reduced output and the intake was "clear". I disconnected the power and scraped the inlet. As usual a metric ton of little snails came pouring out... into the garbage. Replaced the unit, turned it on and boom, flow.

Darn snails! It's the little ones that are causing all the damage. Temperature dropped back down to 76F in about an hour after the flow returned to normal.

It's been a weird day for the Aquarium today. Some of the smaller CRS are out about and most are feeding on the remains of the larger one that died.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Crazygar said:


> *Blyxa Bashing - Feb 16th, 2020*
> 
> As I stated, my goal today was add more substrate to the back of the tank and replant the Blyxa. What I discovered was that giant mass of Blyxa at the back of my tank was one piece. It was a mother plant with untold daughter plants.
> 
> ...


I have to say... I'm loving your tank so far, and reading through This, above made me cry inside a whole lot. I can't believe you threw that Blyxa away!!! Can't wait to see how things change as it grows back.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I still mourn all that Blyxa as well. It was the perfect shape and coloration, unfortunately it started falling apart (the last few pics showed that) and well, time for a replant.

Yes I plan to grow it back out and return it to where it was before. Good news is, the remaining Blyxa is growing good and starting to show signs of spreading again. 

Thanks, this tank has been one of my favorite Aquariums of all time. Now to build the dual output system to remove the powerhead (which is the ill of many of my troubles).

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Zebra Oto is still kicking and actually a bit more active than he has been in a little while. I am guessing whatever happened, I may have saved him. Just wondering if this is the calm before the storm.

Thought I had lost a small CRS today, but it turned out to be a piece of meat from the large dead one, the rest of it is quite literally gone. The other Shrimp/Snails must have consumed it all.

A good deal of the Shrimp are out at dawn/dusk/night than during the day. Lights too bright? Not really sure, but they sure love behind the Driftwood amongst the Blyxa and Buce, much to my viewing dismay. 

I do plan to increase their numbers to see if that will change their habits or if I am buying more introverts like myself.

Tank is remarkably clear for a Thursday. Usually I can tell the tank needs a cleaning by this point. Today, however, no. Maybe because I've started something new..

I have stopped dosing Flourish Excel. The tank is balanced. The plants are doing fine. The algae that is in the tank is neither unsightly or getting out of hand. 

I will keep it around and do spot dosing (then a scrubbing with a Toothbrush) if need be, but I plan to continue this experiment and see what happens.

Flourish Excel is more of an algaecide than organic source of CO2. It contains glutaraldehyde which is C5H8O2, which is also a steralizer amongst other things. Going to switch it off and see what happens.

Water seems to be less "oily". Starting to believe the Excel may have had a part to play in this.










Gary


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Save that Zebra Oto!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I plan too Streetwise, but I can clearly see where it smashed it's head into the glass. Having somewhat specialized in Otos, not seeing the dorsal fin erect while it's feeding is another not so good sign. We will see though, too early to tell.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

2 hour session, didn't get to the Filter output or Filter itself, next week. I spent a great deal of time cleaning, cutting, pruning and/or trimming...



Staurogyne trim
HC mound trim
Extensive Hairgrass trim
Cleaned some of the rocks aggressively
Cleaned the CO2 Bell Ceramic diffuser
Cut a piece of Buce and moved it to a more central position. My goal is to fill all gaps with Buce on the wood

Next week is Filter and Hygo.

Some revelations, I found my pH Pen and took a reading of the RO/DI water I am using. pH of 6.28. Took a measurement of the tank after filling and restarting, 7.18! What? Took another measurement, pH 7.18.

Now this could be because a scrubbed a few of the rocks quite hard this time. They released a lot of "dust" (they are Seiryu stones after all), which I believe is causing the pH swing. I plan to take a measurement tomorrow morning in the AM (7 or 8am) and then one again at 4PM. Also the pH should not be over 6.86 which it was the last time I used this pen.

I am going to recalibrate it to ensure I am measuring correctly.

Small curve tipped scissors will go a long way on helping me trim the Hairgrass better. But I managed, and boy, cleaning it up was quite the process.

While I was trimming the Hairgrass and doing basic maintenance, I had the CO2 diffuser soaking in hot water from the kettle. When it came to cleaning the ceramic disc, it didn't take much effort to remove the algae coating.

Blyxa is growing Horizontal rather than vertical. It has some daughter plants that have grown past the CO2 diffuser again. Next week, going to replant the strays into the main Blyxa area and create another plastic strip border to stop it from creeping.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Did a recalibration on the pH pen. I did a test run and at 8pm, 1 hour to go before CO2 shuts off, 6.28. Which would be where I guessed it would be sitting.

Going to do testing at 8am (10 hours of no CO2), at 8pm (7 hours of CO2) to see what the swings are. Spreadsheet ready to go. Will post weekly results with my Sunday maintenance entry starting next week Monday the 23rd.

Plants and and animals are doing (ha ha) swimmingly so when it comes to testing, it's just the basic. I've found many times over, if you think something is off, you monkey with it and crash the system.

I use my eyes and powers of observation to see if something is wrong.

Plants are growing and showing full coloration. Animals (Chili Rasboras) are deep red. Shrimp, still introverts, but they do come out, make a cameo, and then return to their Blyxa sanctuary.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

MISSING : One Otocinclus Cocama (Marty)
LAST SEEN: 4 days ago

The last time I saw my Zebra Oto (Marty) was Wednesday. I have not seen him since. Even with me poking around the Blyxa forest to see if I can flush him out, nada. I am assuming the worse. Considering the Shrimp and Snails will make short work of his corpse I am going to be changing his status to MIA.

Generally during the maintenance he is swimming around as I am disturbing the general tranquility of the tank. If he does not appear by Wednesday, he will be listed KIA and I will try my luck by going to Petsmart to see if they have any Otos. 

I just finished what I needed to do for the tank maintenance today.



Spot trimming of the Staurogyne repens
Disbursement of the Hygrophila pinnatifida (some in the Buce, one plant moved to the far right back)
Spot trimming of HC
Removal of a large clump of Java Mess (I hate this stuff)
Maintenance of the Powerhead (snail removal)
Snail Removal

It was an hour session since I had little trimming to do. Once again, letting things grow out and then I'll be back at it again. Pictures to follow this evening, while the tank is clearing up, it's a bit cloudy due a bit of scrubbing...

Today was Tool, Fear Inoculum, one heck of a great album. Tool hit its stride with 10,000 days, this album is sheer perfection.









Pearling. These Cell Phones are incredible at taking pictures. My DSLR would have captured more, but this is really good.









Hygo amongst the Buce. Looking forward to finishing the look I wish to achieve.

Gary


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

Tank is looking fantastic, Gary! Great updates and really sharp pictures!

That hairgrass carpet if absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, I really baby this tank. I should get myself motivated to remove the Powerhead before taking my glamor shots.

Gary


----------



## eXsaNiTy (May 12, 2015)

Beautiful tank, sir!

I have a similar tank in need of a new filter. Does the flow of the canister get to be too much?


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, as for flow, I find it a bit underwhelming, hence the powerhead.

The Violet lily pipe shoots the water in a downwards direction and makes no surface movement what so ever. Also, Eheim filters seem to really clog up fast, so monthly cleaning is required.

When it's fully cleaned the flow is powerful, but that only lasts two or three weeks before it starts to reduce again. I am working on a Dual Output system where I am going to use both a Violet Lily Pipe (to push my CO2 around) and Jet for surface water movement. Of course I will need a bit more power to have the system work proper.

Gary


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Beautiful looking tank, I really like the looks of it. Thanks for posting!

Bump: Beautiful looking tank, I really like the looks of it. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thank you, I have put more effort into this tank than any other I have owned in the past. Nano presents it's challenges and that was something I needed to motivate myself back into the Hobby after a 2 year hiatus.

Gary


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Your effort really shows. Very healthy looking tank with amazing growth.

I'm very jealous of you DHG(?) carpet.

Great job, man!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

"There once was a man from Nantucket..."

LOL Thanks. Semi-regular trimming keeps the DHG is optimal form. Also I move the syphon wand amongst it during water changes getting particles (and small snails) to ensure no debris collection.

Gary


----------



## newportjon (Mar 22, 2011)

Crazygar said:


> "There once was a man from Nantucket..."
> 
> LOL Thanks. Semi-regular trimming keeps the DHG is optimal form. Also I move the syphon wand amongst it during water changes getting particles (and small snails) to ensure no debris collection.
> 
> Gary



Haha. I'm not that man, trust me! 



I'm going to follow your advice as I've just planted quite a bit of DHG and would love it if I could get it to carpet like you have. We shall see.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

On my initial grow out, I let it get a bit tall before decided to start trimming it. I find if you start trimming as the plant is getting adjusted you end up killing it. 

Though trimming Hairgrass is not so bad, I use small cuticle scissors but cleaning up, another story. 

Sticks to glass, arms, hands, nets, equipment, hides and pops up when you think you are done.

Gary


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Crazygar said:


> I plan too Streetwise, but I can clearly see where it smashed it's head into the glass. Having somewhat specialized in Otos, not seeing the dorsal fin erect while it's feeding is another not so good sign. We will see though, too early to tell.
> 
> Gary


"Somewhat specialized in otos"? 

Come now, we are being very modest. :smile2:

You have the best compiled care resource on the net. If there is a better one I haven't found it. 



I love Otos. I have 2 of the Zebras. Many of the common types. A few of the Orange and the Giant variety ( Gulare).

Bump:


Crazygar said:


> MISSING : One Otocinclus Cocama (Marty)
> LAST SEEN: 4 days ago
> 
> The last time I saw my Zebra Oto (Marty) was Wednesday. I have not seen him since. Even with me poking around the Blyxa forest to see if I can flush him out, nada. I am assuming the worse. Considering the Shrimp and Snails will make short work of his corpse I am going to be changing his status to MIA.
> ...


 Just beautiful. Simple, but striking. 

You are a great photographer.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks!

I am pretty patient and delete way more than I take. 

Gary


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Your tank is beautiful, looks very healthy, and is inspirational for photography in this introspective time.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Streetwise, but I am just using a Cell Phone camera. Though I can understand now why my DSLR is collecting dust. Still should break it out, it would be fun to take some photos with it again.

Yes, strange times are these. Gives all of us more time to concentrate on our tanks.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Strange.

I just cannot keep Shrimp alive in Office Space II. I have stopped using Excel daily thinking this was the cause, yet the last few remaining Crystal Reds are slowly dying off. Yesterday, two more. 

I am going to work out why I cannot keep Shrimp alive.

Could it be my dosing?
Could it be Excel after effects (RCS were around when I was dosing daily)?
Could it be the pH swings (not so much swing as gradual ramp up/down) from day to night (6.28 day, 7.47 night)?
50% water changes each Sunday?
Temperature swings (sometimes I go from 76F to 80F)? 

Chili Rasboras live on, getting redder and redder. So as it stands, the Chili Rasboras and snails are the only ones that seem to thrive in the tank.

Doing my usual maintenance tomorrow but going to spend today researching and possibly get another batch of Red Cherry Shrimp (since the tank is now stable) and see how that goes. A group of 20 mixed genders and let Nature take it's course.

I wonder if it's the dosing? Which reminds me, I have to fix the pump. It's not dispensing enough as usual when I dose. Chances are something is blocking full flow. I should do that today. 

Also, I do not want to order standard Otocinclus but visiting stores right now is also irresponsible (even though they need people to buy from physical locations) so maybe another Angelfins order is in the works.

As usual pics after maintenance tomorrow.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a lot of time on my hands.

Last night, I was motivated enough to finally tear apart the Eheim, Powerhead any my CO2 Diffuser. 



Lines to the Eheim were blown out with fast moving, very hot water. 3 ENORMOUS snails were living in the tube. Not anymore. Replaced the filter moss (not so much this time) 
Powerhead was torn apart and inspected. My MacGyver solution is holding strong but I do intend to move onwards and upwards. I have been looking at the Eheim Professional series. Nice...
CO2 diffuser was saturated in boiling hot water from my Kettle then cleaned extensively. I am considering replacing this with my CO2Art Atomizer. That means moving the working pressure to 30-40 compared to the 27 for my Glass diffuser. Still on the fence whether or not I really need my current one.

Did another trim of the Hairgrass and the HC. Also, did my final placement of all the Hygrophila amongst the Buce. Stunning! I should have done this to begin with. The pictures this evening will show how wonderful this is. She's coming into shape.

Wondering if my Staurogyne is burning itself out? I plan to maybe dose a bit more to see if I can bring it back. To me, it seems to be getting leggy, paler, smaller leaves and very brittle.

As I stated, I am going to do my part and other than groceries, stay at home. While this is a good time to concentrate on our tanks, when it comes to trolling fish stores for livestock/plants, it is a drag. When this is over, heads up LFS.

For this evenings picture I plan to use my DSLR and remove the Powerhead. Also, I will provide my first week chart of CO2 tracking. The results were quite interesting.

Going to be some interesting photos this evening. May even attempt a few Macro shots of the Chili Rasboras.

The tank has already cleared up, but it shines in the limited light of evening. Going to play Elite Dangerous on my PS4Pro for a while...

The album this session was H.U.V.A. Network,' "Distances". More upbeat instrumentals, no vocals.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Funny, I own a Canon Rebel T3i. Awesome camera, but compared to my Cellphone, a little dated. In fact, I can get a better color balance on the Cell Phone than I can on the T3i. Beginning to wonder if its (T3i) days are numbered as well. 

This would have been the first time I used this Camera since 2018.

Going to see about readjusting the color saturation on the Camera, all the pictures are washed out and way too bright. 

I did take some pictures with the Cell Phone with the Powerhead out (funny, after replacement, those damn suction cups let go and for a few seconds, a swinging pendulum of water flow.

Pictures shortly. pH chart will also be included.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

I have a Canon T3i myself and have experienced the same thing you have in regards to the colour differences between the the Camera and pics taken with a Cell Phone and I do think that a good portion of it has to do with the technology advancements over the last few years, and the fact that it does take some fiddling with the camera's white balance to hone in on the colours produced by LEDs. I always have to use Photoshop to edit my photos and typically find I need to do a Gamma correction to get as close to the right balance as I can. 

On another note: If you were looking for another Zebra Oto, Angelfins.ca actually has some for sale, though they are pricey.. but I will tell you, I have never ever received a sick fish from these guys and their customer service has always been spectacular. 
https://angelfins.ca/index.php?main...d=3197&zenid=1d29fe71ce9c8e30c1431eb810b2778c


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Funny enough that's where I received my last batch. Jarmila is wonderful and I'll often make the drive up to spend a bit of time in that wonderful little store. Though there will be no more Guelph trips for a little while until all this mayhem passes.

I am going to fiddle with the T3i to see if I can somehow get it to work proper. It's a great camera and sure still has some life in it left. 

Presenting..









Deciding if A.reineckii 'compact' would do wonderful in that corner where Hygro used to live. I love this new look. Looking forward to watching it grow in.









Dark Blue 8AM, Orange 8PM. Week of March 23rd to 29th.

Gary


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

A.reineckii 'compact would look well in the tank, it'd add a different color and the red would stand out nicely.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Totally agree with you Ken, a splash of red would be nice to offset all that Green. Looks like Angelfins might get an order after all.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

It has been pointed out that my large water changes on Sunday may be to blame for the reason I cannot keep Shrimp in the tank (Red Cherries, the hardiest of the lot wither away like my CRS did).

So I have decided on non-dosing days (Tue, Thu and Sun) I will do smaller water changes. Say 10% (or less) to see if I can keep Shrimp alive by changing less water.

Thinking about it as well, used to add these "Mineral Drops" to my Shrimp tanks after water changes when I lived elsewhere in the world and was always successful. Of course it takes me three years to figure this out.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I did my first mini-water change today. I am a creature of habit and routine and this was really strange doing a water change at 2PM in the afternoon, on a Tuesday, without doing anything else.

I drained the tank (kept the Eheim running) down to the top of the lily pipe. 

That was a good enough, besides I was in a Teleconference with work, had it on mute and hoping to heck that someone did not need to ask me a question. Didn't happen to later. Whew.

I believe my RO/DI is not as advertised or the pH pen I own is a piece of crap. I get a reading of 7.68 for the "RO/DI". Should be 7 or less. 

This is my issue, once I start testing, find something amiss I can not let it rest until it is resolved. For now I will have to make do, but I am ordering more calibration liquid for my pH pen. 

Saturday, I am picking up 20 Red Cherry Shrimp for a $1 a piece. Now that is a good deal! I am hoping that these smaller water changes are going to help with Shrimp survival.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I swear in a former life I was a Terrier. I just cannot let this pH thing go. I plan to resolve this as my greater challenge. Is my RO/DI water bunk or is my pH pen crap? 

My tap water is lower pH (remarkably more so) than the RO/DI that I am buying (according to the pH Pen, which I am holding in contempt right now).

Before I do anything rash (I have a long history of doing so) I plan to get another pH Pen and test it against the results I get with my current one. If both are proving similar pH values then I will have a decision to make.

For the time being, I will continue down the path I am now walking down:

Mon - Wed - Fri, dosing days
Tue - Thu - Sun, small water change days

Saturday is still the day of rest.

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

The tank looks beautiful Crazygar.

I just asked a similar question on someone else's journal but I was hoping I could get your opinion on this as well. I noticed that you were keeping just one otocinclus in this tank and I am also considering getting a single otocinclus for my cube as well. I've always read that they should be kept in groups so just not sure whether that's a good idea. Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment, the tank has become a testament to my advancement in this wonderful hobby.

As for the Otocinclus, yes, you should keep them in a minimum group of three. The reason I had (had being the operative word, I no longer have my lone Oto) only one is originally they were a group of three for $75. The first week one perished, a month after that, another.

This one was the lone survivor. I do not believe in mixing Otocinclus so I let this one live in the tank. 

Be warned, you will NEED to supplemental feed in a tank this small. No question, no short cuts. There will just not be enough food for three to eat, especially since we keep our tanks quite pristine versus the conditions Otos live in the wild.

99% of Otocinclus are wild caught, which means also, when purchasing, find out when the store lands (receives) the fish and wait four to five days after. This will account for the sick and dying. After four days the chances of only healthy remaining are high.

I wrote a pretty comprehensive guide to Otocinclus care many years ago, can be found here. Information still holds true, just needs some updating on the species list.

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Crazygar said:


> Thanks for the compliment, the tank has become a testament to my advancement in this wonderful hobby.
> 
> As for the Otocinclus, yes, you should keep them in a minimum group of three. The reason I had (had being the operative word, I no longer have my lone Oto) only one is originally they were a group of three for $75. The first week one perished, a month after that, another.
> 
> ...


Thank you Gary! The link seems to be dead but I look forward to reading it once it's available.

I don't think I could maintain 3 otocinclus in my little cube thought, i'll probably have to settle for a nerite hahaha.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Go to the Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine Forums (forums.tfhmagazine.com) -> Writers Workshop -> Otocinclus Paper.

That will help. We are in the process of revamping things.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

A 30 Minute Run...

Since I do not have to change so much water and did not want to trim anything, I just did the minor cleaning of the glass, powerhead and fought with the CO2 Bazooka Atomizer. 

I decided not to touch my Staurogyne as it has popped back into life. Wagering proper dosing, frequent water changes has been the steps that were required. Next week, I will start trimming tops off and replanting in areas where it needs to be filled out.

The AR 'Mini' will hopefully show some improvement come next week. 

It was nice not having to unplug my heater so the temp remained constant while I worked on the tank. 

The Chilis are getting really really active. After I started everything back up, a large group of them were playing in the current for a few minutes. Some even managed to get INTO the lilypipe output for a few seconds.

I have never seen that behavior before. Also, more really red Males, could this be a breeding signal? That would be cool.

The Shrimp that I picked up have done some amazing work! They have cleaned 2 rocks almost spotless and the best part, they actually hang out in plain view. No Introvert Invertebrates.

I have decided no Otos. Though my next project...

Enjoying these smaller water changes. Seems to be really doing wonders for the entire tank as a whole. Starting this new routine, Office Space II has responded well. Next week:



Trim the Staurogyne and replant to fill in gaps
Trim the Hairgrass again (at least this gets a Haircut, sure would love one myself)
HC Mound trim, it will need it by next weekend
Blyxa, starting to get unruly again. Since replanting, it really has not grown tall, I am ok with that.

Pictures and pH (chart) to follow this evening.

Feeling a bit nostalgic this afternoon, playing my 80's Playlist (all the songs I liked and remember) on Spotify: 
open.spotify.com/playlist/4cdvWx40WtxLsFaHDTASnO?si=VnpIem6JQtiABWEoYSjNwA

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

TADA! Smaller, finer CO2 bubbles. Staurogyne repens bouncing back, everything doing well. I emit an audible sigh of relief.

Yes I will take a picture without a trillion little bubbles but what a difference.









Not a good week for pH. But this most likely was the CO2 Bell Diffuser not diffusing. We will see what values I get from this atomizer. So far, Saturday evening and Sunday values seem more normal. 

Gary


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey what powerhead is that?

You mentioned your next project? Yeah?


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

andrewss said:


> Hey what powerhead is that?


*Hydor Centrifical Pump 70 All-Purpose Pump for Aquariums and Terrariums 70 GPH - Original Pico Evolution 200*



> You mentioned your next project? Yeah?


PROJECT GOLIATH. A custom built aquarium to the dimensions I want. Super tech laden, auto-top off (toying with a system for auto water changes), sump, 3 X AI Freshwater Prime Lights, auto-dosing, 20LB CO2.. big. Expensive. 

Right now it only exists on paper (most of it, I have some of the tech already) as I have been researching and allocating sources for what I would need. Being doing epic amounts of reading of journals here and UKAPS.org on the tech behind this hobby. Will be the most ambitious project I have ever thought or tackled.

Yes, when the time comes, journalling it here, TFH (Tropical Fish Hobbyist) and Windsor Aquarium Society Forums.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

"Two Turntables and a Microphone", I have no idea why this is swimming around my head, but I believe I need to listen to a Beck album (which I did not during this session)

1 Hour and 30 minute session

The following was accomplished:



Trimmed the Hairgrass
Trimmed the HC Mound
Trimmed Staurogyne (surgically) and replaced cuttings in areas where there are gaps
Trimmed and relocated Hygrophila pinnatifida 
Trimmed the Blyxa
Cleaned the glass both inside and out
Changed 25% of the water

The Shrimp are out and about. This has to be the first batch I have ever had that continue to make appearances assuring me that all is well with the population. Usually it is 8 or 9 and various sizes from tiny to large. Which is a good sign. They are always constantly active and always eating or nibbling on something.

The Boraras continue to surprise me. They seem to enjoy taking turns "riding the wave" from the flow from either the Powerhead or Output of the Eheim. Quite possibly, they are getting a bit shack wacky as well.

I have no immediate plans to add anything whether it be fauna or flora at this time. In fact, I am happy with what I have. As usual I remove Snails when I see them. Mostly the ones that seem eager to reach the surface. Logan's Run, Aquarium Version.

As always, pictures and charts to follow this evening.

Album this time was Klaus Schulze & Lisa Gerrard, "Dziekuje Bardzo: Vielen Dank Disc 1 & 2 (The Warsaw/Berlin Concert)" also referred to as "Shoreless One". Not your run of the mill music but extremely relaxing.

Gary


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Crazygar said:


> PROJECT GOLIATH. A custom built aquarium to the dimensions I want. Super tech laden, auto-top off (toying with a system for auto water changes), sump, 3 X AI Freshwater Prime Lights, auto-dosing, 20LB CO2.. big. Expensive.
> 
> Right now it only exists on paper (most of it, I have some of the tech already) as I have been researching and allocating sources for what I would need. Being doing epic amounts of reading of journals here and UKAPS.org on the tech behind this hobby. Will be the most ambitious project I have ever thought or tackled.
> 
> ...


will be excited when the tank launches!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Likewise, my end goal is a giant hi-tech planted tank. 

And now, some updates (pictures)..









Red is the theme









All trimmed









pH for the week

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

40 Minute session today. I did an epic 3.5 Mile walk yesterday and this morning I felt like some had beat me with a baseball bat during the night. 

Needless to say, things accomplished today:



Trimmed a few pieces of Hygro and repositioned them
Trimmed some of the Blyxa around my atomizer to ensure better CO2 flow into the water column
Cleaned the glass inside (with old Debit card and Sponge) and outside (Windex and Paper Towel, yes, the expensive stuff as well)
Inspected the Powerhead
Changed 25% of the water

Everything is moving along nicely. Once again, I will let the Staurogyne get a little more height this week and cut it back next week. I may have been over trimming the Stauro.

The AR 'Mini' is slower growing than I expected but the new growth is deep red. I cannot wait to propagate this and create a little cluster.

Saturday is when the tank looks at its worst. After the water change and glass cleaning, it shines again. Still working on letting it grow out.

Today's album was a recommendation from Spotify: 
open.spotify.com/playlist/37i9dQZF1DX6GJXiuZRisr?si=PNSxPe8wQnyqujDDsmEf7A.

Very upbeat, great for tank maintenance. Would be just as fun listening to this album while on a Freeway at night, going fast, as always.

Tomorrow a glamor shot of the tank.










Gary


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Tank looking wonderful after that but of maintenence! Love the red theme!

Question, what plant is that front and center in the grass, like a little bush with very small leaves?


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba' or known as HC. It was actually a survivor of the great purge which attached itself to some rocks (which are underneath this little mound). At one point, this was my carpet plant before the Hairgrass.

In fact, there is more than one spot where HC still grows, going to let it but manage it's spread. Does well in CO2, Higher light and Ferts. Low tech setups, I have seen it melt away rapidly.

HC, for such a small plant, requires a lot of maintenance.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Boy that Hygro sure looks nice. Been fighting to keep it small but I may be losing that battle. Next week, a major hairgrass trim.

Gary


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

The hygro does look good! I am new to it but wow mine is throwing some bigggggggggg leaves too, seems to be the quickest grower in my tank right now!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Hygro, Hairgrass, HC, Staurogyne, Blyxa, AR 'Mini' then finally the Buce. That is the order from fastest growing to slowest.

After a good trim (I did not do one this week) things should look much better as well. 

Gary


----------



## forksnbolts (Jan 8, 2020)

Your bucesss, and really the whole tank is awesome! This journal was a lot of fun to read.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks. All my successes and failures are public knowledge. I am tenacious, I will keep at it.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Either I am getting really good at trimming or just looking forward to grilling my famous Southwest Burgers today! Either way, the session only lasted one hour.

I managed the following:


Trimmed the HC Mound at the front (still errant spots in the tank where it continues to thrive without intervention) 
Replanted Hygro tops to the right side of the tank. Though I believe I am at Hygrophila Maximus. Future cuttings will be disposed of
Blyxa trim, especially around my atomizer. 
Staurogyne trim and replant. Starting to fill in the gaps and will continue to do so
Hairgrass trim, the most time consuming part of all. Not so much the trimming as the clean up
AR 'Mini', still not at a height where I an propagate safely. 
25% water change
Glass cleaning both inside and out
Picked up some bleach unscented for cleaning the Atomizer

Things are moving along, musings are limited today. I have quite a bit to do today which is not Aquarium related. As usual, the pH Chart this evening and tomorrow and nice picture of the tank in it's trimmed format.

Album today was "Serial Chillers" by DJ Zen. 7 hours of Psy/Trance/Ambient music. I have had this playing since this morning at 11am.

Gary


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha cleaning up after a hairgrass trimming must be so annoying!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes it is. A real pain are the errant pieces always lurking somewhere, during the week I remove when I see them. 

Beginning to realize that my HC Carpet, was a tad easier to clean up than Hairgrass, but the Hairgrass is way far easier to maintain. Everything has it's price. Tonight a real nice picture without the big bulky powerhead obstructing the view.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Scouts Honor, I will post some pictures tonight. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Office Space II as of this evening









pH for the weekly

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

1 hour 10 minute session! 

I'm a little puzzled how it took so long, but hey, when you are having fun...

Today I accomplished:



Trimmed, removed, replaced Hygrophila pinnatifida. Once we start having meetings again, I will be bringing some of this in!
Propagated the AR 'Mini'. Now I have two pieces, which will grow slowly until they look nice again. 
Trimmed the Blyxa around my CO2 diffuser. Blyxa really loves this aquarium 
Cleaned the glass inside and out

Next week, filter, Hairgrass, Stauro and HC mound. I may start doing some of this during the week, saving me time on Sunday to concentrate on the equipment or more time consuming tasks. Something to consider.

Dosing Pump will require the standard line flush shortly as well.

Starting to assemble parts for the upgrade. I have 2 Stainless Steel Pipes (Jet, Intake) on the way from Amazon. 12/16mm to fit an Eheim 2215 (cardboard removed).

The tank is on track for the September AGA contest. Since the entire planet is self-isolating I expect fierce competition this year. I am not expecting to win, but I will enjoy taking part. If I get some pro tips from the pros, that will be worth all this effort.

As usual, the nice picture and pH chart will follow tomorrow. 

Today's album was Evanescence, "Evanescence". I was still up in Saskatoon (2011 release date) when this album came out. I am a huge Evanescence fan and this is my personal favorite album from her. 

I am even more stoked knowing that her new album is coming out this year. The first single off it is incredible!

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I see a trend. Buce in front, Hygro in back. Should have named this tank "Joe Dirt"









pH for the week. Things seem fairly consistent now.

I have some Buce that is ready for propagation and transplant again. Looking forward to entering this in the AGA. Should be fun and a great learning experience.

Gary


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

The Joe dirt tank! Haha the mullet is looking excellent, tank really looking clean and robust after I guess growing a bit after the hair cut, keep it up!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks!

It was that or Sonic The Hedgehog. Joe Dirt seemed more appropriate. Still Office Space II though 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

1 hour and 20 minute session. I am getting really fast and good at trimming the tank. I start at the back moving towards the front. It helps me work on the look I want.

This session I did;



Trimmed the Blyxa. Yes it was choking out my CO2 diffuser and removed a rather large clump of Java Mess. I continue to remove this stuff, 2 years later
Trimmed and replanted the Hygrophila. Such a wonderful plant, I cannot believe I Aquascaped without it in the past
Trimmed the Staurogyne repens. It is back nice and green and lush. I believe I was over trimming
Trimmed the Buce (only a few pieces) and replanted some in the front of the wood in hopes of filling it in
Trimmed the Hairgrass, as usual, spent more time cleaning this up from the water column. With carpet plants, a necessary evil
Trimmed the HC Mound and found out this is the Cherry Shrimp nursery. As I touched the mound, a small cloud of little red things shot out of the mound. Baby shrimp.
Left the AR 'Mini' alone, as always, the slowest growing plant in the tank

I did not do the filter today, but I have to next week. Which is fine as I am going to guess I am going to start finding shrimp in there. Whatever is found, returns to the main tank. Nothing else to report other than waiting for registration to open for the AGA this year.

Picture and pH to follow tomorrow.

Album(s) this week, Depeche Mode, "Music For The Masses" and half of "Violator". 

Gary


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice! So the RCS are goin wild in the tank huh? At what point do you remove any, for other tanks or sale or giveaway?


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I usually let the population balance itself out. Shrimp like most inverts, breed to food source. There is plenty in that little tank for them to eat. So the more, the cleaner the tank gets.

When every surface is coated in Shrimp, then its time and I've only done this is my breeding tanks in the past. In my current setup, things will balance out. It is nice to see that breeding is active. In a few months, I am going to try Crystal Red Shrimp again. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Let there be pictures..









Hygro is really taking off









pH for the week.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

1 hour and 20 minute session. The following was done:



Filter, partially cleaned, did find a few renegade Shrimp which were returned to the main tank
Cut, trim and replace Hygrophila. It was starting to take over and look a bit unruly
Blyxa trim as usual
Cut and replace a bit more of the Buce

For the most part I left everything else alone. Just letting things grow out and get to a point where I have a tank worthy of the AGA. Quite honestly, I have not much more to say other than the pH was weird this week.

The place where I get the water may need to change their membrane. I will see tonight when I take my reading if the pH is wildly different or similar.

Album this week was DJ Melon/DJ 3Lime, "Sexy Trance #14", feeling in an upbeat mood and well, this album is great to work to!

As usual, pH and picture tomorrow, though I sneak peek will be posted this evening.

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Crazygar said:


> I usually let the population balance itself out. Shrimp like most inverts, breed to food source. There is plenty in that little tank for them to eat. So the more, the cleaner the tank gets.
> 
> When every surface is coated in Shrimp, then its time and I've only done this is my breeding tanks in the past. In my current setup, things will balance out. It is nice to see that breeding is active. In a few months, I am going to try Crystal Red Shrimp again.
> 
> Gary


Hmm, do you ever feed your shrimp any additional food at all?


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Since my Chilis and Shrimp compete over Algae wafers, I have been getting into the habit of breaking the wafer in half and then half again. I put one piece in and the Chilis swarm it. Once this occurs I put the other piece on the other side (I always feed at the front so I can take count) and the Shrimp go for that.

So yes, they get supplemental feedings but are on the same pattern as the fish, once a day, every other day. Since the population is starting to swell there must be enough food in the tank naturally to support it.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

pH, been a bit of a wild week









The Tank. Gave it a good haircut, the Hygro was getting a bit unruly

Gary

Bump:








pH, been a bit of a wild week









The Tank. Gave it a good haircut, the Hygro was getting a bit unruly

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Crazygar said:


> Since my Chilis and Shrimp compete over Algae wafers, I have been getting into the habit of breaking the wafer in half and then half again. I put one piece in and the Chilis swarm it. Once this occurs I put the other piece on the other side (I always feed at the front so I can take count) and the Shrimp go for that.
> 
> So yes, they get supplemental feedings but are on the same pattern as the fish, once a day, every other day. Since the population is starting to swell there must be enough food in the tank naturally to support it.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary! Do you find that the RCS help at all in keeping the tank clean?


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

They do a great job at cleaning. Since the population is really exploding (I counted more babies last night) there is obviously enough for them to eat.

The Blyxa forest, Buce/Hygro tree is spotless. They do like to nibble on the algae that grows on the rocks and make a good dent in it. To answer your question, yes. But you need large numbers for this. 

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Crazygar said:


> They do a great job at cleaning. Since the population is really exploding (I counted more babies last night) there is obviously enough for them to eat.
> 
> The Blyxa forest, Buce/Hygro tree is spotless. They do like to nibble on the algae that grows on the rocks and make a good dent in it. To answer your question, yes. But you need large numbers for this.
> 
> Gary


Cheers Gary, I'll look into getting a couple of neos in a few weeks when shops are allowed to sell livestock again. I did want to get some in the first place but covid happened lol.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I spent the entire day outside yesterday with a bottle of Rioja (2006) and sunlight. Did manage to the water change portion of the maintenance cycle but nothing else.

During the week I will be trimming:



Staurogyne repens, it is now starting to "move" beyond where I want it. I replant to places that need it
Hairgrass, needs a good trimming
Hygro is fine, I just need a few pieces in a small spot I missed
Cleaning the glass inside and outside
Filter, output is lower.

Other than that, pictures this evening may not be the prettiest but I will have some progression pictures during the week.

Since the good weather has arrived again, I would rather spend it outside (lets face it, we have all been inside for too long) but will still maintain the tank.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Photos this evening. I spent most of yesterday trying to recover from Sunday. 

I will be doing trimming weekly and see how that goes. As I stated, the warmer weather has returned and I love being outside. If I can trim during the week (Tue, Thu and Sat) it will cut down on my Sunday routine. Though Sunday still remains 25% water change day.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, I actually missed a week. Last Sunday I was enjoying being outside and company. While I did a quick water change in the morning I really didn't do much.

During the week, I cleaned the glass a few times, spent time picking away at floating plant debris (the bane of Hairgrass, Blyxa and HC) and basic things.

This morning, while I was prepping for the maintenance cycle (holy crap do the plants grow in 2 weeks) I decided I might as well clean the filter while I am waiting. I noticed some reduced flow on it.

No shrimp this time, but a piece of pillow stuffing decided to wedge itself in a place that was almost puzzling to how it managed there (somehow, managed to wrap itself up in the impeller). So one hour before, for one hour, I cleaned the filter, replaced the stuffing, no shrimplets this time. Reassembled and just filled up before I had to clean the main tank.

This session: 2 hours and 5 minutes. I managed to accomplish:



Trim the Blyxa, holy crap was it starting to get gigantic again. The trick with this plant, let it be and you'll get lush growth in no time
Trim the Staurogyne. It was starting to invade out into the Hairgrass lawn and into the HC Mound. Cut those out, trimmed back what I could and voila!
Trim the HC Mound. It was looking more like a plateau than a mound, some precision trimming cured that
Cut/trimmed/removed Hygro as my standard routine now. Another plant that grows swimmingly well

Also, I have a large amount of Baby Shrimp in the tank. I am going to safely put the Shrimplet numbers triple or higher than the adult population. Everywhere I looked, there was at least two or three.

I scrubbed the rocks lightly with the Toothbrush that I had dipped in Excel before scrubbing. 

The tank seriously needed a good trim, it was getting overgrown. I will put a "non-pretty" picture tonight (with all the powerhead still in) and of course pH and pretty picture tomorrow.

Also, I have noticed that either the membrane at the water place needs changing or my pH pen needs calibration. Going to order some calibration liquid from Amazon as I cannot find my other ones (of course, day of, or after I will find the other packets). pH was not lowering as much and the previous weeks and seem to swing a bit wildly. 

I do need to do a PM on the CO2 setup so maybe during the week this will be one of my tasks. Tomorrow I am "babysitting" the major software updates/changes I implemented at work, so I may even have time in the morning.

Oh, the album this week, Red Sun Rising's "Polyester Zeal". Good old rock (2015 ha ha). From Ohio, this band brings back a great sound and awesome songs. If you are going to check them out here is a list of songs that are a must listen:



My Muse
Blister
Bliss
and their version of Alanis Morissette's "Uninvited" (which they totally own)

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

And that is with the Hygro pruned back. Next week, Hygro and Hairgrass. Both grow extremely fast and dense in this tank.

Blyxa is back to it's former glory.

My pH Pen must be needing calibrating.

This morning the pH was 7.47, lights on and CO2 running for 4 hours its only at pH of 7.01?

I don't think so. Going to measure it again at 8pm.

A different pH Pen may be required to give me another result. If they are the same, then it is the water, if the other pH Pen reads different, then it's a calibration issue.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

1 Hour Session, The Barber of Seville!

I am getting really good at trimming, cleaning and starting the tank back up. It only took me an hour to do what I needed to do today:



Trimmed back the Blyxa (again)
Removed, trimmed and replaced the Hygro. Threw out some nice pieces, but no fear, it grows back quick
Trimmed the Hairgrass
Cleaned the glass inside/out

Possible reason my pH has been raising, my CO2 Canister is almost at the Red Mark stating its on the way to empty. I did PM the Canister and accessories during the week and found no reason for why my pH has been rising. 

I stopped taking measurements yesterday. But I plan to take one this evening to see if anything has changed. I was getting 7 - 7.05 at 8PM, where it should be around 6.62 - 6.75

The AR 'Mini' is still, well, mini. This plant grows insanely slow but wow, nice deep red color. I managed to propagate it a few weeks back and both plants are almost the same size now. 

Snail population is starting to dwindle, Shrimp population (little ones everywhere) is increasing the curve is moving in the right direction. As usual, when I see a snail close to the top or in the impeller of the Powerhead, it's removal time. 

I think my Hygro is going to flower. One piece broke the surface (I left it out of the water) and is starting to form a flower on top. I plan to let it flower. I should be soaking HAP points for this.

Speaking of Buce, it has officially covered almost every piece of the wood it was originally planted on. There are 2 pieces that are bare (for a reason) but the rest is coated. 

Pictures will show just what I mean tomorrow.

Album this week, "Love" by The Cult. I was in Grade 9 when this album came out. The most famous song on this album, "She Sells Sanctuary". If you have not heard it, you need to give it a whirl.

Gary


----------



## fpn (Mar 28, 2018)

What is your KH? Topping off and evaporationsm accumulates KH and could raise your pH.

Unless you have very soft water or use R/O I would expect you would accumulate KH during the week until your water change where you take some accumulation out.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

excited to see the pics with that overgrowing buce!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I have never tested for kH. pH started out good, but the last month, it has been slowly creeping upwards. I am also thinking the place that does the water, needs to change their membrane.

Using RO water. 

Evapouration is about 3/4" since yesterday. I do 5% water changes every other day, larger one on Sunday (15%). 

My pH readings lately have been all over the map. I am suspecting the pH Pen as another probable cause. Calibration Fluid is on the way.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Office Space II as of last night at 6PM. Even though I trimmed the hairgrass, looks like another round this weekend to get it more "lawnlike". But is on track for the AGA this year. 









I am letting this piece of H. pinnafitada break the water surface and hopefully flower. I've had other species of Hygro flower for me in the past so I am curious as to how this will look. Hygro, when flowering has a "vanilla" smell to it.
@fpn, I did a check of the pH with my litmus paper, 6.5 (I know these are subjective but it is close to where the pH should be). pH pen reading, 7.32. pH pen needs calibrating. I will restart the pH tracking once I recalibrate my pH pen.

Gary


----------



## Ken Keating1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Fish and plants are looking great!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks! Though I keep think I am missing something at the front of that wood. I keep coming back to that large gap in the front. Have been undecided what to do with it.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

40 Minute Session

Did some basic maintenance which included:


Trimmed the Staurogyne (was starting to creep out again)
Trimmed the Blyxa (as always)
Cleaning of the glass inside/outside

Really did not need much today but next week, Hygro again. Most likely a bit of the Hairgrass as well. Everything is still on track for September!

Going to start up pH monitoring again tomorrow. Calibration fluid arrived and I've calibrated the pH Pen.

Album this week was Juno Reactor, "Odyssey 1992-2002", some good ole Rave Techno music. 









Need to adjust the Hygro height and position, overall turning out nicely.

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Gary

I think I will probably get a small group of boraras brigittae (or some of their cousins) for my own tank and I'm wondering how you feed these guys considering how tiny they are. I recall that you break up algae wafers for them and the shrimp. Are the wafers their staple or do you give them anything else?

I currently feed my fish with these pellets from some European company which is fairly popular in Singapore. Those are small enough for ember tetras, sparkling gourami and corydoras harbrosus to take, but not sure if they are a suitable size for the boraras. 

Cheers


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a Mortar and Pestle that I use specifically for my fish, as I crush all their food into a finer powder. Best part is, a small container of Flaked Food and bug bites have lasted forever.

Frozen Daphnia is also a hit and I only cut small slivers off a cube, which means one cube lasts many feedings. 

Dominant Males are so red they are hard not to see and do well amongst deep greens in the tank. Good choice of fish, peaceful and leave the Shrimp alone (unless they are fighting for a nibble of an algae wafer).

The Algae Wafers are intended for the Shrimp but I find the Boraras are more than happy to eat them as well. I put in the wafer (broken into tiny pieces) about 1-2 hours later after feeding Flaked/Bug Bites.

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Crazygar said:


> I have a Mortar and Pestle that I use specifically for my fish, as I crush all their food into a finer powder. Best part is, a small container of Flaked Food and bug bites have lasted forever.
> 
> Frozen Daphnia is also a hit and I only cut small slivers off a cube, which means one cube lasts many feedings.
> 
> ...


I am definitely considering these guys. Not many other fish suitable for tiny spaces like ours.

The only other fish I am considering are sundadanio axelrodi, clown killifish and norman's lampeye killlifish. 

I would prefer not to have to crush their food though, it would be very annoying if the powder gets sucked into the filter... I have a HOB so the food definitely will not stay on the surface for long either (unless I turn it off everytime I feed).

I might have to look for fish with slightly bigger mouths D:


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Even feeding normally it will get sucked into the filter, as it's doing right now in your tank. 

You can also set the filter on a timer, and have it shut down for 10-20 minutes during feeding time if that is a concern.

They are wonderful fish. You can also powderize the food by rubbing it between your fingers. Many options no need to worry about filtration unit, this is what is intended for.

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Crazygar said:


> Even feeding normally it will get sucked into the filter, as it's doing right now in your tank.
> 
> You can also set the filter on a timer, and have it shut down for 10-20 minutes during feeding time if that is a concern.
> 
> ...


Mmmm I hate when food gets sucked into the filter. And my sparkling gourami are ridiculously skittish so i usually dispense food using a pipette, and only when they're out. Makes feeding time a real pain because it takes a while for them to realise the pipette is in the tank. They have come to associate the pipette with food but they don't seem to realise the food really comes from me lmao. Usually they manage to finish everything before it hits the substrate, but I tend to feed very little. 

But i hear your point about the filter though so... I'll probably go ahead and get the boraras, that red and those black markings are irresistible.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Stunning little fish and should go well with those Sparkling Gourami. Talk with other hobbyists that keep these fish together, while websites state all sorts of things, first hand knowledge is always the best. It's a part of my research routine.

Boraras are aggressive feeders, so target feeding your Gourami will become a normal routine. My suggestion feed the Boraras and while they are eating, feed the Gourami.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Trials and Tribulations, A One Hour Session

As the title suggests, today's session was not without things that challenge me even further.

Seems my HC mound has decided to let go of it's grip of the rock underneath. I am placing sole blame on the gigantic mound of Hygrophila that grew so dense, it literally was stopping flow from the powerhead to the left side of the tank.

While the mound did lift up, it gave me an opportunity to trim around it and then press it back down into place in hopes it will reattach. Making a mental note to leave this area alone for 2 weeks.

I am looking to get a pair of trimming scissors made custom. Since I do not have much use of my left arm, I need smaller scissors bent 90° so I can trim across like an aquatic lawnmower. This will be this weeks project to source and buy.

Require one more Seiryu stone to fill in a gap at the bottom right of the Buce/Hygro near the Stauro/AR Mini area. Noticeable gap, needs to be plugged before I submit to the AGA in a few months. Algae on the rocks are starting to clear up pretty fast. A Nerite was on the docket, but now I plan to wait.

This weeks maintenance included:


Trimming, replace, throw out quite a bit of Hygrophila
Trim Blyxa around the Atomizer
Trim a bit of the Staurogyne that we creeping into my AR Mini
Trim the Hairgrass (like everyone else, a long overdue haircut)
Clean the glass inside and outside. 
Did some spot check on my rocks, algae is starting to diminish. I may have been the Hygro soaking up everything.

Everything else is on track. Going to concentrate on getting that HC Mound to reattach. No more alternations, just grow out. 

Stopped measuring the pH for a little while. I do check on occasion and it always falls between 6.60 - 6.75 at 8PM, and in the morning, 7.45 - 7.55. Acceptable. Oh, it's the Seiryu stone raising the pH, and I need one more. Sigh.

This week's album was my MDB Beautiful Voices collection placed on shuffle. I have all 61 compilations, roughly 20 tracks per compilation, and it takes a full three days (non-stop) to listen to them all. Very chill.

I had to remove the floating HC Mound. With my luck, during the night it would detach, get sucked into the powerhead and it would be literally spread all over the tank. 

To save myself the anguish and frustration, I just removed it. There are pieces that are still attached at the sides and with a little coaxing, I can definitely get it to return. Disappointing, it was nice a piece of plant.










Gary


----------



## P.Isley (Feb 18, 2020)

These are ridiculously expensive, but might do the trick... 

https://www.amazon.ca/DreamCut-Hand...rds=right+shears+angle&qid=1592879681&sr=8-44

... and sorry to hear about the HC mound.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

P.Isley said:


> These are ridiculously expensive, but might do the trick...
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/DreamCut-Hand...rds=right+shears+angle&qid=1592879681&sr=8-44
> 
> ... and sorry to hear about the HC mound.


Thanks. I am going to concentrate on getting the mound to reappear. I have enough HC, just have to start seeding the rock again. 

As for the scissors, ordered. Those were exactly what I am looking for! Thanks.

Gary


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Tank looks really great! I don't know why, but I love blyxa japonica. I kept it in a tank for a while and it just worked. Love the bronzey/reddish tinge it can get if you manage to get light, CO2, and nutrients just right. One of those plants I've since had a really hard time getting a hold of after moving a few years back. Hopefully sometime soon... And in regards to the HC, I've personally grown to hate that plant, haha. I do hope you get yours to work out, cause it can look great, but I just don't want to deal with it anymore myself.

I love the little red/orange fish. I've got some ember tetras and that color really does great to pop out as they swim around the tank.

I hope to have an office tank that looks half as good as this in my new office, so great work!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks. At one point, the Blyxa did turn reddish bronze as it was closer to the light, that was many journal entries ago. I had to hack it back as it was attached only by a stem. 

Yes, I am huge fan of Blyxa and HC is annoying but wonderful plant. After the AGA, I think I am going to remove it permanently and find something less annoying or just leave the rock bare. Have not decided yet.

This tank has taken a long time to get to this point, but it's something I enjoy. 

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

For what it's worth i actually kind of like the tank without the hc mound. If you're going to leave it bare I think the foreground could use more of that rock.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

You might be right on that. 

I was thinking about that last night. I can keep the hairgrass trimmed a little lower. I will pick up some smaller stones and do some sample placements to see how I can get things to tie in. 

HC is a nice plant but a pain in the backside.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

55 minute session Sunday

I managed the following:



Blyxa trim (as always)
Hygro trim (as always). Ensuring that the top leaves are not blocking water flow. Flow issues are having other consequences which I will discuss later on in this entry
Staurogyne trim. Once again, the Stauro has gotten leggy and started to spread. Trimmed what I could and plan to bounce it back again. This plant has a real delicate sweet spot when it comes to pruning
Hairgrass trim. Yes, again
Removal of HC. Yes, I have removed any trace (at least for what I can see, I am sure there are bits hanging out with the random pieces of Java Fern I find) from the tank. Reasoning below
Water change
Cleaned glass inside and outside
Moved the atomizer to the front left of the tank. Which I will also explain further down

Some changes. Let me explain:

The last few days I have noticed little "green tufts" amongst the Stauro and Blyxa. Low and behold, Staghorn Algae.

Why? CO2 Levels and Water flow. I will admit the Water/CO2 flow has been bad as of late, giving Staghorn Algae a chance to gain a foothold.

I did a capful of Excel and let the tank sit 10 minutes before filling it up. I will continue to dose Excel on the effected areas during the week to eradicate it. Once it is gone, I plan to stop Excel dosing and watch to see if it returns with my new CO2 circulation pattern.

Cutting back the leaves on the Hygro will enable more water flow around the tank like it had before. Going to see if I can get the Hygro to grow more compact in the process as I originally wanted.

To ensure more CO2 movement, I moved the atomizer to the front left of the tank, this way it has no choice to get pushed around the tank (before the Blyxa was impeding progress near the end of the week). Out amongst the Hairgrass, there will be nothing to block the CO2 bubbles.

Hopefully this will crank up the CO2 levels as well. These are the changes I am going to make and let the tank settle into it's new pace for the next month and track progress carefully. 

Why did I remove the HC?

I have been getting advice about removing that mound and replace it with a few extra Seiryu stones. I was considering this as well (at least moving the HC), the addition of more stones (just enough to make a few soft changes) will go a long way.

Go figure, a few months before the contest and I am getting the "gotta change this bug". Sigh. Good news is that the Blyxa is as tall as the wood (Tree O Buce) again. Planning to continue to sculpt and shape the tank for the contest.

This weeks album, "Raised on Radio" by Journey. This was my favorite Journey album and also the only time I saw them in concert. The year was 1986.

Pictures this evening. Had my Pre-Canada Day/Fourth of July celebration yesterday. Since I am on vacation, I think I will visit the LFS today. I have plans to visit another really cool one on Friday. 

Masks are mandatory in my part of the world, at least it helps with letting some businesses open. Besides, it has been a while. Need to be amongst rows and rows of fish!

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

A day late but worth it. I think having the Atomizer at the front of the tank is better idea, I have noticed more CO2 saturation and distribution. Working on the flow now.

Gary


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

Tanks lookin great! The column of plants in the middle is getting big!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, I refer to that section as the "Tree-O-Buce" as most of it is Bucephalandra kedagang with some Hygrophila pinnatifida mixed in at the top and right side.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

45 Minute Session on Sunday, how do I know? The album I was listening to was only 42 minutes long. I just finished cleaning the glass after a few minutes of silence.

This session was simply just basic maintenance. I spent more time target trimming the plants (all) and giving the glass a good cleaning with my old debit card. Nothing new to report.

The Nerite Snail (Marvin) is an industrious Mollusk. It does laps around the tank taking out any algae in the way. I sure wish it would find the rocks. Not that they are bad at all, but a spot cleaning would be nice.

Continuing to dose a bit of excel on my "alternate" days when the fish do not get fed. Staghorn has retreated but I am going to be tweaking a few things to ensure it does not return.

Iron dosing is also going to slightly elevate to get the AR 'Mini' much more red.

Still have to find the "right" Seiryu stones to complete the scape. I was up in London on Thursday and hit Pet's Paradise and Big Al's. Pet's Paradise had some Corydoras nanus, and if I had a larger tank, I would have bought them all. What nice looking fish.

Last day of vacation is tomorrow, so I plan to do one more run to AquaAmaniA to look through their Seiryu stones again...

As always, pictures to follow tomorrow.

This sessions album was "Wake Up Call" by Theory Of A Deadman. Another band I have been following for a long time and enjoy.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

One Hour and 15 Minute session..

Trim and maintain. That is the key goal (other than the Seiryu stones which I will attempt to pickup next weekend) moving in here forward. The Scape needs a few small touches but overall I am ready.

Sure wish the AR 'Mini' was more robust than what it currently is. Alas, it is what it is. Once again, I am not expecting to win awards or even be in the top ten, I just want to participate. Next year I will make a bid for Top Ten or award.

Today I;



Trimmed the Blyxa. Finally back to where I enjoy the look
Trimmed the Hygro. Did the usual tweaking and moving
Trimmed a few pieces of Stauro. Go figure, it has gone leggy on me again, though I know how to bring it back
Trimmed the hairgrass, which as always is the longest part of the process (next to trimmings collection)
Water change
Cleaned the glass inside/outside

Nothing really new to report, as I stated, I simply on the Trim and Maintain mode. Pictures forthcoming as usual.

The album this week was Windsor's own "Neverending White Lights" and the first album: 2005's, "Act 1: Goodbye Friends of the Heavenly Bodies". "Age of Consent, First Day of Spring and The Grace" all made it to National airplay. They also opened for the Depeche Mode concert I attended in 2008 (Playing the Angel Tour) in Detroit.

I miss concerts.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

And without further delay...










Office Space II as of Tuesday, July 14th.

Gary


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Crazygar said:


> And without further delay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So beautiful, Gary. When I look at it I see bright green and red. The green makes it serene and the red makes it energetic. 

Together, it really is an experience to look at.
One of my favorite tanks on the forum.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, I appreciate kind words. Other than growing it out, Office Space II is going to remain in it's current form. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

40 Minute session on a Stormy Sunday Afternoon..

Today was simply just basic maintenance. I did my usual;



Blyxa trim, and to think I was ready to throw in the towel with this plant
Hygrophila trim, mainly, at the nodes to promote shorter compact growth and dead leaves
Stauro removal and replant. Removed some runners that were going out beyond where they should
Clean the glass inside and outside
Water change
Dose a capful of Excel Flourish in areas where I've had problems with Staghorn algae. Only two little clumps remain. Too small to remove so target dosing it is
AR 'Mini' trim and reposition. Two of the cuttings I repositioned behind the main growth. Eventually will grow a nice Red Carpet at the left side of the tank. Keeping it short and trim

As usual pictures are forthcoming. Oh, last night, at 8pm, I took a pH reading, 6.42

Registration begins next month until October for the AGA. Getting pretty excited.

Album this week was Aaron Lewis (former lead singer from Staind) second solo album, "The Road". I honestly think he does better at Country than Rock. My favorite songs on this album, "75" and "Party in Hell" (incredible song).

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Tank continues to move along I have been pretty lax on my journal here and on my local Aquarium Society Forum. For some weird reason, time seems to be at a premium now. When I get the chance, a battery of photos and me ranting to follow.

Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Crazygar said:


> Tank continues to move along I have been pretty lax on my journal here and on my local Aquarium Society Forum. For some weird reason, time seems to be at a premium now. When I get the chance, a battery of photos and me ranting to follow.
> 
> Gary


I feel you! Most days I only get home from work after the lights are out, not a lot of time to enjoy the tank at all.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, my lights finally ramp down to off by 10pm, but by that point, I am ready for lights out myself. I'll find time, the next three days I have something to do each evening.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Back on Track

After what seemed the busiest two weeks of my life things are returning to normal.. somewhat. But hey! Not only was I home today, but able to do a really good sweep of the tank...

1 Hour and 15 Minute session...



Trimmed the Blyxa (that literally filled the back corner)
Trimmed the Staurogyne, still need to do a bit more tweaking
Trimmed the Hygrophila (yet again)
Trimmed the Hairgrass... aggressively
Usual water change
Glass cleaning/inside and out

Over the last few weeks I managed to forget one water change during the week, almost forgot a dosing as my life has turned into High Gear right now. Work has pretty much captured me, Star Wars Battlefront II on PS4 and been doing a lot of walking (all over).

I am back to my normal routine almost. At least no outings today, did I mention I spend more time outside than in as of late. Just been so nice, such a shame to waste it away all knowing what crappy season approaches...

AGA Entries are opening on the 15th and I am still participating. Looking forward to it. Get to take professional pics of Office Space 2. Speaking of pictures, I have one from 2 weeks ago which I never posted. 

Albums this week were:

Trees of Eternity, "Hour of the Nightingale" (entire album) and Lunatic Soul, "Walking on a Flashlight Beam" (about 2 songs in). Nice bit of Doom Metal (really well constructed, no screamo but the guitar work... goosebumps...)

Gary


----------



## fatblonde (Jul 14, 2020)

Stunning!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks, pictures this evening. One from two weeks ago versus this evening.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Two weeks ago...









Today, only a few moments ago..

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

I had my electrical service upgraded yesterday and found that Office Space II can go 8 hours without Filtration and heat (it is summer here). I did splash the water for 5 minutes each hour to ensure oxygenation.

A simple 4 hour job turned into a full day, but the tank survived. When everything powered back up, I moved my "BLUE" to 70% at peak (4pm to 8pm) to promote more redness in the Hygro and AR Mini.

Gary


----------



## ChemGuyEthan (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks really great, man! Healthy and lush! 

Glad to hear it made it through a power outage unscathed too, haha


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah the Power outage near the end was a bit harrowing, I will admit. Everyone turned out fine, in fact, I think the tank appreciated a day of darkness.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

55 Minute Session...

In preparation for the AGA Submission start date, it is officially prune and trim mode only. Starting to reshape the tank to what I wish to enter. This week I did:



Trim the Hygro (massively, starting to clean it up and reshape where I want it)
Trim the Staurogyne, just spots not all)
Trim the Hairgrass (just spots not all)
Trim the Blyxa (as always)
A small spot trim on the AR Mini

Overall, I please how the tank has turned out. A lot of effort, a lot of problems and mishaps but I am finally nearing the start date of the AGA Contest. Pictures forthcoming, I will make great strides to get them tomorrow evening.

This week's tank cleaning album was, Dvorák: Stabat Mater, Op. 58, B.71 by the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra and special guests.

I have been really listening to a lot of doom metal lately (Draconian, "Sorvan" GREAT album) and decided to switch it up for a bit

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Almost show ready.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

A 2 Hour Session

Totally focused on the AGA Aquascaping contest. As I stated, I do not plan to win or even get top 10, but I am looking forward to simply participating. My end goal is to get the tank show ready and then submit my entry. 

I have until October, which is good, I need a bit more growth out of my Staurogyne before I feel it is ready.

This session I did:



Massive trim and shaping of the Blyxa. A little upset at how much daughter plants I had to throw into the garbage, good news is, I have never had the Blyxa looking this good in a long time, from here on in -- maintain. When things start moving for my next project, I already have a source of Blyxa. I love this plant and it will be a part of my Aquascapes as long as I can grow and maintain it.
Removal of Green Staghorn algae clumps. I found many in the Hairgrass, which I did an aggressive removal to get rid of the few clumps that remained. I have been beating it back but I want it gone. I could employ an Amano Shrimp, for now no need...
Usual water change, Flourish Excel dosing

Next week it is all about the Buce and Hygro. I have noticed, that since I have upped my CO2 levels to help combat against the Green Staghorn Algae, that my Hygro is growing even more compact than before. Good, I plan to get more propagated and moved around to finish the look I want to achieve.

AR Mini is responding nicely to the increased Blue Spectra and is noticeably more red than it has been in a while. I will continue to monitor progress and report.

The album this week was Massive Attack's "100th Window". Released in 2003, this album has been in my rotation since then. "Butterfly Caught" and "Everywhen" are my favorites on this album.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Phase 1 complete. Next week, I concentrate on Hygro and Buce.

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Crazygar said:


> A 2 Hour Session
> 
> Totally focused on the AGA Aquascaping contest. As I stated, I do not plan to win or even get top 10, but I am looking forward to simply participating. My end goal is to get the tank show ready and then submit my entry.
> 
> ...


Gary please don't throw any more daughter plants out in the garbage. I'm looking for Blyxa. I will buy them off of you and pay for shipping. I'm in Ontario. Takes only 2-3days right now for plants to arrive to me from the GTA. I hate seeing plants being thrown out. 

Your tank is stunning as always.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

While I will not have any daughter plants for a while, PM me your address and when I do have a bit I'll send some out for you. 

I would prefer to see someone take them than throw them out, 

Thanks for the compliment on the tank. Will say Angelfins had a big hand on stocking and equipment so Jarmila deserves some credit as well. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Phase II complete. 1 Hour, 15 minute session

Further cleaning up of the Aquascape, concentrating on the Buce and Hygro. What was accomplished;



Clean up of the Buce. I have some nice cuttings that I am sending out to someone whom asked for some in the Toronto area.
Clean up of the Hygro and reshuffle in some locations
Trim of the Blyxa (yet again, oh, it's one giant mother plant again...). Some daughter plants also heading out to the Toronto area.
Trim of the Stauroygne to get some of the loose ends and do a few replants
Trim of the Hairgrass which seems to be needing this weekly now

Since I upped my CO2 a bit, things have been really growing. The AR 'Mini' is really enjoying the Blue Spectrum increase and additional CO2

Going to let it grow out for 2 weeks and then enter. Looking forward to it. As usual, pictures to be posted tomorrow.

This week's albums (yes albums) were, "The Mirror Conspiracy" by Thievery Corporation, "Release (Single)" by Tea Party ( en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Release_(The_Tea_Party_song) ) and "Icarus Single" by Synthetic Epiphany.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Phase II complete. Now to let things grow out a bit (for two weeks) and enter the AGA!

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

One Hour and 45 Minute Session

The trend continues, grow, trim, prune get really pretty. Today I did:



Blyxa trim and reshape
Hairgrass trim (extensive)
Clean back glass
Removal of Java Moss (still finding large clumps)
Water change
Clean glass inside/out

I am leaving the Hygro to grow out a touch more and do an trim/replant next week, as after that... it is enrollment time.

Two more daughter plants came off the Blyxa Bush during the week, sadly I turfed these, but in the future I may have to start a holding tank for cuttings so that they can be distributed proper. 

Noticed that my Shrimp population is either dwindling or hiding, I am going to hunt down at least 100 Red Cherry Shrimp. I need a giant amount to get things moving. I was considering on getting an Amano Shrimp but they are real jerks. No really, they are.

During this week I plan to do some minor tweaks to the AR Mini to shape it a little bit as well. As always pictures to follow.

Albums (+ 3 songs) this week were "The Sky is Broken, My Weakness" (last two songs on "Play") by Moby, "Derelicts" album by Carbon based Lifeforms and "Evolution 1-1" by Connect.Ohm off the "9980" Album (my fav on this album is "Snow Park". A good pair of headphones and quiet room and you will see why). 

Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Can't wait to see the pictures. Looking great as always. Can't believe how quickly your blyxa is throwing off daughter plants.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

The Blyxa constantly does this. Like my constantly flowering Buce...

Gary


----------



## BreadLoach (Aug 20, 2020)

Could you tell me more about why amano shrimp are jerks? I'm thinking of getting my first shrimp and they looked like a nice cheap choice, but I don't want something difficult.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

They are rather boisterous and when it comes to feeding time, they can be bullies if you have more peaceful fish/shrimp. 

I have watched one Amano literally take a whole algae wafer for itself and fighting off all those that would consider taking a little nibble. Ironic part is it spent more time guarding as it was getting nibbled away to a much smaller piece than it originally grabbed.

Gary


----------



## BreadLoach (Aug 20, 2020)

Crazygar said:


> They are rather boisterous and when it comes to feeding time, they can be bullies if you have more peaceful fish/shrimp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, good to know. I wanna get some hardy fellas to survive a move when I get my own apartment. I'll add fish when I have more space, so amanos sound like a no go. Thanks!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

They are just greedy when it comes to food. They are excellent for the planted tank just they can get rowdy at feeding time.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Note to myself: Let tank settle after spot cleaning before taking picture. 

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

One Hour 10 Minute Session 

"This is it", and yes it is. The final trim and pamper before the beauty shots tomorrow. Thankfully it is Labor Day so I have the day off to concentrate on getting some really nice pictures for the AGA Contest. I plan to enroll Tuesday evening after my walk.

This session I did:



Trim the Blyxa, no more daughter plants shedding
Trim the Hygro and do more replacing in spots that need filling in
Trim the Stauroygne, my only disappointment, does not seem as "full" as it used to be
Trim the Hairgrass
Trim the AR 'Mini' and one replant

During the week I have been doing little bits here and there. Here is to having a tank from the Windsor Aquarium Society represented in this years AGA Contest.

2020 might be a total dumpster fire of a year, but it has given me more drive to get Office Space II where it needs to be. Glamor shots tomorrow. Along with the planting plan for the contest. Of course, the Windsor Aquarium Society Facebook Group will receive the picture(s) first.

This weeks album was a little more Operatic/Classical: Arnold Rosner (with London Philharmonic Orchestra): Requiem, Op. 59 Parts I - X

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

AGA Submission pictures...



















Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

1 hour and 10 minute session

Accomplished today:



Trimmed the Blyxa (never ending)
Tweaked a few pieces of Hygro, not much
Hairgrass trim
AR Mini trim again
Staurogyne touch up. Out of all my plants, I am most disappointed by the Stauro. It is an awesome plant, but does not react well to being shaded

When the tank clears up and it's time for photo time tomorrow, if I can manage a more clear picture than I originally posted for the AGA Contest, then I will use the clearer pictures, deadline: October.

I am my own worst enemy. Being a perfectionist can drive a person insane. Thankfully, there is no one here to deal with my insanity. 

Once the contest closes, Office Space II will see a re-tweak. I have learned volumes, had my share of tragedies and mishaps. Ready to go for the gold so that by the time next year, I will be gunning for Top 10 or Top 3.

As usual, pictures tomorrow.

Album this week was Aes Dana's "Inks" album. Ambient but with more upbeat sound. Been a huge fan of Aes Dana since first discovered them in 2002.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

While I did not remove the Powerhead this time, you can clearly see how clear the water is. I am going to give it a until next week, do a few more things (cut those unsightly white roots off the AR Mini, clean the filter during the week) before doing more glamor shots over the next weekend.

I have until October and I think I need better pictures.

Gary


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Much luck to you on your AGA submission. Personally, I think your tank looks prize-winning. Ill be rooting for you!


----------



## sudhirr (Apr 12, 2019)

For the contest pics can you remove the lily pipes as well? I feel they are a bit distracting as they are directly against the background. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks! I am just excited to participate. Next year though, I will have my eyes on the prize...

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Just a quick note before my journal entry later on today. Monday evening will be the last iteration and Journal update for Office Space II. 

Once I complete the tank maintenance today and picture tomorrow, the tank will be entering Phase 2, which will be an Aquascape/Equipment revamp. 

Taking all the lessons, advice, mishaps and accidents learned from Office Space II over the past two years, I plan to do something I have always wanted to try. I have had this idea bumping about my head for close to a year now. It is sketched out and planned out I just need to execute it. 

Some plants will remain (Blyxa and Buce for sure) while others are going to be donated or status unknown as this time. 

For now my Chili Rasboras will remain (but really have my heart set on P.gerturdae) until they naturally pass on (which means they need to stop laying eggs).

It will be sad to see Office Space II go, but to start the process for next years AGA, I have to start soon. 

For all that have followed along all the years, thank you, but bigger and greater things are to come. The new tank name will be "Artificial Island" (also a song by Carbon Based Lifeforms)... updates and new journal as it happens.

Regards,
Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

_Before going to the bulk of todays Journal entry I want to say, by far, this Forum has been a gold mine of advice, inspiration and focused information on Plants/Planted Aquaria any Forum that I have been a member of (or run) on the Internet. 

With the kind words, opinions, patience with questions including prompt precise answers and general support of my first foray into the Nano Hi-Tech Planted world, my success has been yours as well. 

A thanks to all here. You make this Forum for what it is today_


One Hour and Three Minute Session, The Final Cut

After two years, Office Space II has finally hit the end of the road. It has been a wild ride.

All sorts of mishaps and accidents (I am sure the Eheim story is by far the most popular) has not only provided entertainment but also learning experience on maintaining a thriving High Tech Planted Nano Aquarium. I am confident my next endeavor will be something truly to behold.

During long absences, pandemics and other events that have shaped my life and progress of the tank, I am ready for the next chapter.

Will I journal? Of course, this time, it will be watching Office Space II morph into Artificial Island.

I need to take baby steps as I have inhabitants and wish to keep the stress level low as possible. 

Today's session I did:


Trimmed Blyxa (as always). Tons of daughter plants ready to spring forth, will be using this plant in Artificial Island
Trimmed and pruned the Hygrophila pinnatifida. This plant did not make the cut for Artificial Island. Of course I can split it up and hand it out to those whom want it (Locally or within the realm of Canuckistan)
Trimmed the Hairgrass. This plant will be going and into the garbage. While I did enjoy the look, maintenance is a demon. Also, it seems to be a magnet for just about anything that will float onto or under it
Trimmed the AR Mini (just the white roots). This plant will also be going. Also will hand it out (complete no splitting) when the time comes
Buce, simply give a good cleaning with the wand while draining the water. Will be a part of Artificial Island.

The Eheim is being replaced with the next size up. Stainless steel output (Jet nozzle) and intake (w/Skimmer). Light remains, CO2 system remains. Powerhead goes into the trash, for the price I spent for the longevity, I did get my money's worth, but it was an eyesore.

While I will miss Office Space II, I am looking forward to stepping things up a notch and truly work on something different with Artificial Island. 

Album this week: My "Liked" songs playlist on Spotify. Quite the variety but perfect for today.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Office Space II, the Final Pictures (and AGA submission photos)










and...










Gary


----------



## chicken.nublet (Mar 29, 2018)

Crazygar said:


> Just a quick note before my journal entry later on today. Monday evening will be the last iteration and Journal update for Office Space II.
> 
> Once I complete the tank maintenance today and picture tomorrow, the tank will be entering Phase 2, which will be an Aquascape/Equipment revamp.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to Artificial Island for sure!


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks and me too! This idea has been rumbling around in my head for so long, it would be incredible to see it finally in person. Going to test my skills but I love a good challenge.

Gary


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

very very nice! do you ever have any algae growing on the hairgrass?


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

monkeyruler90 said:


> very very nice! do you ever have any algae growing on the hairgrass?


It was a magnet for it. The trick I believe is keeping good flow across the carpet which I did not.

The is the main reason I removing it, I spend more time picking gunk/debris/algae out of the Hairgrass than anything else. I have proven to myself I can grow carpet plants, now it's time to move on.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Can I have this thread locked please? I am no longer using this journal but wish for it to remain.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## Nebthet78 (Mar 12, 2020)

Sad to see this tank come to a close, but I'm really looking forward to seeing what you do with Artificial Island.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks Nehthet78, it is already starting to take shape. I was going to post photos last night but if you read the Artificial Island thread you will hear what happened. Only me.

Gary


----------



## AirForce (Mar 4, 2021)

This tank looks fantastic! I love when an office has a tank or terrarium there. For me, it is more enjoyable to work in a place where they have a pet or a fish tank. At my last job, we had a huge fish tank. I used to look at the fishes there all the time, and it was relaxing and calming for me. Later, I’ve changed my job, and in my current office, there is nothing except for white walls, desks, cranky chairs. When I sit in my office and have nothing to do, I miss that fish tank. The job is interesting itself, but the surroundings are boring. I found a few options for an office space. You can enter site to check them. I hope they can fit in our company’s budget, and we will work in more pleasant surroundings.


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

AirForce said:


> This tank looks fantastic! I love when an office has a tank or terrarium there. For me, it is more enjoyable to work in a place where they have a pet or a fish tank.


Thanks. I totally agree with the statement above.

Gary


----------



## Crazygar (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks.


----------

